# $5 Incremental Fence



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

*$5 Incremental Fence*

I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.









.
I built a double action lever clamp to push the two threaded rods together. It ended up being really easy to build and supplies a lot of locking pressure, while also snapping closed. I applied the same wingnut knob contraption to turn the micro adjuster as in the stop block. I used dowels this time to capture the rod in its groove which runs the length of the positioner. The dowel nearest the wingnuts is threaded; the one near the fence is not.









.
Here is a pic with the top plate removed and the clamp locked. The ruler is in a shallow dado, held in place with round magnets.









.
Here the clamp is open.









.
Again the clamp is open with the top plate removed. The small threaded rod is captured and glued into a small groove in the pressure plate. It is size 10-32.









.
And it will also work as a positioner for the table saw fence. The new router wing will have a way to lock the assembly into place.









.
So far it looks pretty good. I am in the process of trying to make the bar slide easier by using Teflon tape. It also seems a bit overbuilt. There are a lot of arguments in my brain to make it strong vs nimble, slide easy vs lock tight, pretty vs practical, and on and on…

Comments and suggestions are welcome,
Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Steve: A great design. Nice looking positioner.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Wow - nicely done Steve - very clean design. Maybe add a little piece of Plexiglass on front of the top cover for a hairline indicator? You could also pick up a set of Incra templates if you get into the joinery thing…...


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


As always your mind is always coming up with something cool. Great build! I take one when the kinks are worked out LOL Hope all is well.


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Nice job Steve!!
Just a thought on the slippery part-have you thought about using UHMW for the positioner arm?
You can get 3/4" x 4" x 48" fairly cheap on Amazon-just a thought


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I have a piece of UHMW, but I don't want it to be so slippery as to not lock in place. Hence the tape only on the top and bottom, and not the sides. But i can talk myself in circles on this, it's driving me batty.

I was really concerned about the pressure being strong enough, so I even have a different pressure plate with rubber erasers sandwiched in the middle to absorb the pressure. It seemed too excessive, and the clamp seems to work as a lock on its own.

Steve


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


You did it again Steve this is awsome. I just droped some coins for a new Incra positioner for my router table. But I have got to try making one of these bad boys for my TS as soon as my current project is completed. how do you like the new lift you got?


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Wow thats the fence i have dreamt about for my router table. It works just like a click rule the device I use to measure because i am mostly blind.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


That´s cool Steve, and indeed it looks pretty good. 
Other than the clamp, is mdf made?.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Rad


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Steve, that is a wonderful thing-a-ma-jig. Make that yet another wonderful one. Your mind is a fine place and I admire your work. That said I'm not able to figure out how any of these precision jigs could help me do anything that I can't do now. That's not a criticism, just an observation. At any rate, I can appreciate the ingenuity and workmanship.

Well done.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Sure looks good, Steve…

I don't understand the value of that folding clamp in the middle of it… What does it do?

Thank you…


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


It's quite an engineering feat Steve. It's like Incra jig meets Woodgears. To lock it you could always mount a lever type hold down clamp to press on the top plate or drill a hole to allow the clamp to press directly on to the slider, still I really like it it's got a lot of good features…..Look out incra!
Best
Trevor


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Thanks again everyone. Still a work in progress. I laid in bed last night thinking of improvements.

JL7: As far as the Plexiglas hair line indicator, yes one would be great. If you google 'Bar Magnifier' you will see what my brain is thinking.

Billp: I have the new router lift, but am chicken to route the recess to mount it. Why don't they make it easier to do that? Those 1.5 inch radius corners are a bugger.

Paul: True, this type of positioner is not needed for lots of routing and that is why I want it removable. I will just use my TS fence for those. But like Incra, it really does have it's advantages for certain types of operations. Things like being able to come back a week later and precisely put the fence where it was last time. And also operations that use a precise increment like stepping over for multiple dados or dovetails.

Joe: The folding clamp locks the bar in place by pressing the small threaded rod against the long threaded rod. The concept is to make it click into one of the 1/32 inch threads, thus creating a know position.

Trevor: I actually have tried several different clamping techniques. Using a standard red handle locking clamp through a hole in the top was one of them, but that does not force the two rods together, so I nixed it. The main problem is to make the rods disappear and slide easy when you don't want them, and make them proud and locked when you do want them. But please, keep the ideas comming.

I am now thinking that having the locking plate running in its own little miter slot (like a crosscut sled) will keep it in place better. Not allowing this plate to wiggle seems key to me.

Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


You know, that's pretty nice work, coming from a guy that's not a rocket surgeon.

Really great job, Steve.

Lee


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Excellent work, as always, Steve. You have made some serious progress here.

Unfortunately version 2.0 of my circle cutting jig is all but finished. It uses a traditional approach to micro-adjust with a single threaded rod and captive nut. Perhaps I could adapt the double thread method for version 3.0.

Must have taken some serious time to plan this fence and flawless craftsmanship too. Always a pleasure to see one of your projects. Please keep them coming.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Lee, we all know that Steve really IS a rocket surgeon in disguise…

looks great! although I think at this point it calls for a title change over, I have it at $7.99.

the nice thing about this one is that you can make different versions of different sizes for the different mahcines in the shop (bandsaw is just screaming for one!)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Steve, you rock! This is really cool, you have a wonderful 'I can do that' mind.
Yes I have to look into this also, dont give me to many good ideas…
So nice!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


I just bought the Incra Fence positioner for my router and planned on using it for the TS too. If I'd have seen this a month ago, I'd be richer. Clever, clever design. It is hard to think of any improvements upon what you've done.

Edit: Ok, after studying this for almost an hour, I came up with one suggestion. Unless you drilled the holes in the clamp arms just slightly offset (which I'm sure you did). the lever might inadvertantly pop up. For other builders to alleviate this, they could install a couple of tiny rare earth magnets in the top of the pressure plate and the bottom of the clamp handle to keep it held down in its locked position. They wouldn't want too strong of ones though.

Again, this is soooooooo clever. I fear the only thing I gained by buying the Incra model is that it came with all those templates and the dvd.


----------



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Hello, All,

New to this forum, and very interested in making machines, machine parts and jigs and fixtures out of wood, metal and other materials. I bought the Incra LS a few years ago, and have it mounted on a shaper with an adapter to take router bits. Works good, now would like a similar positioner for my table saw, on which I have a Vega fence. 
Steve, your incremental jig looks elegant and professional. How has it held up, and what if any improvements have you made? I would like to make a copy. Would you provide or sell the plans for it? Thanks in advance.

Larry in WA


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Hey Larrry, welcome to LJs.

I must say that my interest in this fence waned as my brain is always taking off in different directions. Heck, this was three years ago - that is 21 in dog years. I still like the concept and am proud of it. I would like to revisit it someday. Although you can now buy the plastic 1/32" track from Incra for cheap.

I did use the incremental stop block that I talked about on the previous blog for about two years before it gave up the ghost. Worked a charm, but nothing like extruded aluminum to take the punishment and I succumbed to Incra.

Steve


----------



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Hi, Steve,

I'm still interested in your incremental positioner-even with the Incra track, wouldn't you still have the positioner body, arm and other parts? I'd like to build one, using either screw threads and/or Incra track.

Larry


----------



## JMorton (Nov 2, 2017)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Is anyone else having problems viewing these photos? "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting" is all I see instead of any of the photos. This is a project I'd really like to build for my tablesaw.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...





> Is anyone else having problems viewing these photos? "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting" is all I see instead of any of the photos. This is a project I d really like to build for my tablesaw.
> 
> - JMorton


PHOTOBUCKET SUCKS :<))


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I found the old pics and used the new way of inserting them.
I am a 10 year veteran to LJs and the old way was to use photobucket. Now we can just insert them.

I guess this project was not finished, but it does give ideas on what to do. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## JMorton (Nov 2, 2017)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Fence*
> 
> I used threaded rod as a rack to make a fence positioner. This is the same basic concept I had used earlier for a stop block which supplies 1 click every 1/32 of an inch. The threaded rod does not turn, other than a half turn for micro-adjusting. I still consider this a prototype, so I used bolts for construction which allowed me to try different options. I am in the process of reworking the router wing on my tablesaw, and this will be part of it. The whole assembly locks into place in one of the miter slots on the table saw.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve! I have an OLD Sears Craftsman tablesaw my Dad gave me decades back. So adjusting the fence means measure to the blade, then measure to the slot, measure from rear of fence to slot, adjust to match, measure from front of fence to slot, adjust, compare to rear, readjust, front, readjust, then lock it down. Don't know how many here can identify with this - but I've been doing it this way since I got the saw.

Anyway - I really appreciate the photos!

Jim


----------

